# Need A Job



## McDizzlesMommy (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm a CPC-A. I live in Mililani Town. I have been looking all over Oahu for job openings. I'm in great need of a job. I would prefer to work from home, but I will take anything to get me started. If anyone knows of open coder positions that I can apply for please let me know. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Sharon Carter (Apr 24, 2011)

I was in your position a few months ago. My suggestion is to use your resources. Ask the teacher who trained you if they know of any job openings. Walk into your doctors office and talk with the office manager. Walk into as many different medical offices as you can, even if they are not advertising an opening. They may at least know of someone who is in need if they are not. Talk to friends and family. Just spread the word and sooner or later (hopefully sooner) you will have that first interview.

Good luck!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 24, 2011)

Also try getting involved with your local AAPC chapter


----------



## McDizzlesMommy (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the advice!


----------

